
Internet 'is not working for women and girls', says Berners-Lee - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2020/mar/12/internet-not-working-women-girls-tim-berners-lee
======
32gbsd
This is interesting. I follow girls who code but it seems like nothing but
bootcamps

